# mini DSP which to get for my subs?



## MartinGuptill (Oct 28, 2021)

Currently upgrading my subs ( from (2) 12 and (2) 15 , all different from each other) and looking for some bass management of some sort - and only have a the onkyo 818 w/ audyssey - will the mini DSP be a better way of getting all (4) of my new subs ( SI 18HT) to work together? and if so which mini DSP to get, omegle xender went to their site and there is lots to choose from( I don't know much about these , so hoping someone can direct me in the right direction) or is the audyssey that the Onkyo has with it good enough for this? subs will be in 2 pairs 2 in front and 2 in back.


----------



## BandY (Oct 26, 2021)

How about to use the Onkyo Audyssey for the x-over and get (+-$100) the basic MiniDSP. Since the Onkyo does the x-over, you can use the 4 channels of MiniDSP with 4 parametric equalizers, so you can equalize, delay etc each sub separately.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

MartinGuptill said:


> Currently upgrading my subs ( from (2) 12 and (2) 15 , all different from each other) and looking for some bass management of some sort - and only have a the onkyo 818 w/ audyssey - will the mini DSP be a better way of getting all (4) of my new subs ( SI 18HT) to work together? and if so which mini DSP to get, went to their site and there is lots to choose from( I don't know much about these , so hoping someone can direct me in the right direction) or is the audyssey that the Onkyo has with it good enough for this? subs will be in 2 pairs 2 in front and 2 in back.


I can’t remember if the 818 has xt32 with subeqHT, or just MultEQ. If the latter, than it can’t do two subs individually, or a pair in front as “sub1” and a pair in the back as “sub2”. Which won’t really work if the room/LP/sub placement aren’t symmetrical anyway. 
The minidsp/rew/umik combo is powerful. But get the minidspHD since it has more output voltage, and iirc, more filter resolution.


----------



## Wooderson (Nov 6, 2010)

You should check out the Multi Sub Optimizer. It's free.









Multi-Sub Optimizer Freeware for Multiple Subwoofers


Optimize bass performance of multiple-subwoofer audio systems. Reduce seat-to-seat frequency response variations.



www.andyc.diy-audio-engineering.org





And read this. 



https://www.harman.com/documents/LoudspeakersandRoomsPt3_0.pdf


----------



## ethanmiles (12 mo ago)

Personally, I have dual subs, and it's supposed to help a LOT for that also.

I'm just thinking of it as part of my subwoofers, which are the pride of my home theater and get whatever they want. (dual IB manifolds)


----------

